# wanna get edits, click on this thread:)



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

hello. as you know me and jade have done many photo editing threads. and this would be our 3rd successful one. 
if you would like a photo edit done post pictures and please fill out the form below and follow the rules:

Rules:
1. fill out the form.
2. Have fun and i hope you like your edits and collages
3. you can request as many different collages/edits as you which but please do them in a seperate post.
4. follow the rules and we will make your collage/edit

please fill in form below:
Collage/edit?: 
What you want on your edits/collages:
Colours:
Border or not: 
shapes: horse rearing, heart, stars, paw prints, smily faces, ect.
anything else you can think of.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

here are some exampels of our work:


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

and some more.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

and some more. 




















































and this next picture is an example i can do with effects and the little people's i can put on it 











come one get your requests in


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

anyone? there free


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

*Havana*

OK here is Havana:
Edit
Maybe a different background? Can you do that? It's fine if you can't. But if you can't then just the words would be fine. If you can a snowy background would be good + the words at the bottom.
Black and white
No
Horse Rearing
I want it to say "Havana" with the font like the ones that say "India" and "Denny" And then "June 6, 2006" with the font like the one that says "Dozer"
(I hope you got all that it sounded confusing to me


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

will have go for you :] xx


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

jiblethead said:


> OK here is Havana:
> Edit
> Maybe a different background? Can you do that? It's fine if you can't. But if you can't then just the words would be fine. If you can a snowy background would be good + the words at the bottom.
> Black and white
> ...


 

i hope this is what you meaned.
hope you like it


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Edit
A different backround if you can....
Any cool text that says: Girl Power! 
A heart
Colours: Purple and Gold









Edit
A border
Text that says: Night Heat, horse in a million
Colours: Blue and green









There is absolutly NO rush, cause I know how busy life gets


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

LoveStory10 said:


> Edit
> A different backround if you can....
> Any cool text that says: Girl Power!
> A heart
> ...


 

hope this is okay for your 2nd one. doing 1st one now.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

LoveStory10 said:


> Edit
> A different backround if you can....
> Any cool text that says: Girl Power!
> A heart
> ...


 
heres the 2nd one.
ihope this is what you asked for and i hope you like it,


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

*Really Good!*

That one was really good! Now I'm going to request another...but no hurry. You can take your time, I know how busy everyone can get 
Edit. 
Different background. I will post the background I want, but if it looks wrong or you can't do it that's fine, just something with rain or snow. Use whichever picture of Havana you want.
Black and white. 
No. 
No. 
I want it to say Havana (with the same font as before) and maybe put "On the wings of the morning they gather and fly. In the hush of the night-time I hear them go by. The horses of memory thundering through. With flashing white fetlocks all wet with the dew." If you can fit it, if you can fit it then a font like the one that says "Midnight Mystery Man". If you can't fit it that's fine. 
OK I hope you got all that  Thanks


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i love you last pic of your stunning horse. for a background what about a waterfall or something? up to you. i dont mind will love to give anything a go. might not look to good but its a challenge  x


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

A waterfall would be great!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I would love some!
Collage/edit?: edit please
What you want on your edits/collages: horses name: Will
Colours: Greens/blues
Border or not: no.
shapes: heart, hoofprints?

here are the photos:William pictures by speedy_da_fish - Photobucket


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow - you have my edit as you advatar 
thanks.

my programm for doing the different backgrounds is working at the moment but i will both of your pictures as edits for yo uthen when it works again i will do a diff background


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

speedy da fish said:


> I would love some!
> Collage/edit?: edit please
> What you want on your edits/collages: horses name: Will
> Colours: Greens/blues
> ...


 


i will give it a go for you. 
would you liek any effects on it such a zooming a focase point or blury outside so it points the horse out more. 
let me know if you do, theres example of that on our examples


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

and jiblethead - im going to have some fun with yours hope you dont mind


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

No problem, do as much as you want!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

jiblethead said:


> That one was really good! Now I'm going to request another...but no hurry. You can take your time, I know how busy everyone can get
> Edit.
> Different background. I will post the background I want, but if it looks wrong or you can't do it that's fine, just something with rain or snow. Use whichever picture of Havana you want.
> Black and white.
> ...


 

right my background changing program wasnt working but i done this for you. hope this is ok.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

sorry forgot to add it - so here it is  x


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

It's great! What do you use to change the backdrops btw? I can't fidgure out how to do it...


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

jadeewood said:


> i will give it a go for you.
> would you liek any effects on it such a zooming a focase point or blury outside so it points the horse out more.
> let me know if you do, theres example of that on our examples


ok thanks!
yeah a blur to the backgroud would be perfect so he stands out more 
x


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Can you do one for me?

Collage/edit?: collage 
What you want on your edits/collages: just a all the pictures i post like put into one
Colours: turquoise
Border or not: not
shapes: hoof print
anything else you can think of. Can you write Domino and Cierra and the under write the date. 3-4-09. kinda like the one you did on havana

Thank you! If its too many pictures, you can take out the last one, and if its still too many let me know. Thanks again


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

speedy da fish - here is yours. hope you like  x


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

wow yes is do! thankyou so much!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

glad you like it.

domino doing yours now


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

i hope this is what u were looking for.
i couldnt find a horse shoe so i used something else


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thats awesome! Thank you! If you have time can you do another?/


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Collage/edit?: edit
What you want on your edits/collages: can you maybe cut us out and put us on a differnt backround. Like snow maybe. YOu can use whichever picture you like
Colours: turquoise
Border or not: not
shapes: none
anything else you can think of. Can you write Together Forever in a cool writing? Thanks again!


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

*Havana...Again*

OK I'm going to request another, since there so good! But I don't want to be a hog, so do mine when there's not much going on. And no hurry. 
Collage/edit?: Edit
What you want on your edits/collages: You pick this time 
Colours: You pick, no red or pink though 
Border or not: No
shapes: horse rearing, heart, stars, paw prints, smily faces, ect. You pick!
anything else you can think of. Different background. You pick what the background will be. Suprise me  Here is a link to pictures of (mostly) Havana. Use whichever ones you want.  http://www.horseforum.com/members/12306/album/my-horses-1207/


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

okayy - i will do one and let jackie to one as well  


dont worry jiblethead your not a hog. i really like doing your work  x


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i will do these tonight as i have a lot of revision for exams and still got my horses to ride after a long hard day of work :|


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok. Take your time. Thank you!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

Domino heres yours.
i hope its ok + what you were looking for...


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Hope you like this. 

i might do some more of her/him if you dont mind.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

heres another one for you


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

I really like those! And Havana is a girl. Got some more pictures today. I'll upload them in a bit. Just in case you wanted to do some more, or wanted different pictures.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thats perfect! Thanks! Can you do some more for me to0? If you want to go ahead and do whatever you like I have a bunch of pictures is my barn. Also can I ask you a question about editing? Ill PM you if you dont mind helping me. Thank you!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

yepp, im sure happy to help.
if you have msn add me on [email protected]
or could you email me at [email protected] its easyer for me. thanks


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

jiblethead said:


> I really like those! And Havana is a girl. Got some more pictures today. I'll upload them in a bit. Just in case you wanted to do some more, or wanted different pictures.


 


happy to. and wow i love you advatar.  xx


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Domino13011 said:


> Thats perfect! Thanks! Can you do some more for me to0? If you want to go ahead and do whatever you like I have a bunch of pictures is my barn. Also can I ask you a question about editing? Ill PM you if you dont mind helping me. Thank you!


 

yepp sure will do some more. i will do some simple edits like i have for jiblethead. keep checking back for when i do them and upload them


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

yeahhh i will help you Dominio13011


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok thanks so much!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

here another i did


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

That one is really good! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

thats ok - i love doing them  xx


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

What program do you use? I love all your edits, especially the pixel-y ones!  I'll have to find out how to do that in Photoshop...


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

pony hunter rydr said:


> What program do you use? I love all your edits, especially the pixel-y ones!  I'll have to find out how to do that in Photoshop...


thankyou!
we use a variety of programs really


----------

